

Ron Paul's chop-govt plan savings normalized vs military spend - rkalla
http://politics.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2486114&cid=37776850

======
nextparadigms
I don't know where this is coming from. Everyone who's been following Ron Paul
knows that he's very much anti-war and probably the only one, too. I've
noticed some candidates are even starting to suggest that USA should "do
something about Iran" (read: war) while others like Hermain Cain are more like
"we leave all options on the table" (read: easy puppet -> war).

[http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/10/ron-paul-cnn-interview-
before...](http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/10/ron-paul-cnn-interview-before-his-
plan-to-restore-america-press-conference-oct-17-2011/)

------
cwe
Is this a joke? Harping on Ron Paul on military spending? Seriously? The FIRST
line item on his "plan" is a 15% cut of the DOD, including "all war funding
ended":

[http://www.ronpaul2012.com/the-issues/ron-paul-plan-to-
resto...](http://www.ronpaul2012.com/the-issues/ron-paul-plan-to-restore-
america/)

------
waffle_ss
He wants to cut them on principle, not strictly because of the monetary
savings. National defense wouldn't be eliminated (however, he has said many
times it needs to be cut drastically) because it is one of the few services
that libertarians believe the federal gov't should actually provide citizens,
i.e. protection from outside threats. (Likewise, the judicial system would
need to be kept in order to arbitrate disputes among citizens internally.)

For more on the subject, here's an interview with Milton Friedman in his
twilight years, where he talks about cutting most federal agencies (I actually
enjoy the earlier parts, 1-3, better): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64mr-
cjxZfU>

Edit: If you're a Ron Paul fan, you would probably enjoy a lot of the Milton
Friedman videos on YouTube, especially the Donahue ones

~~~
13rules
And he has specified that you can drastically cut _military_ spending and not
affect national _defense_ in any way. We are in 150+ countries currently and
fighting several wars while we are basically broke.

It's time to make cuts in _EVERYTHING_

------
gte910h
Why are we reading a link to a very short slashdot comment about politics
unrelated to tech?

------
r00fus
Show me an anti-war republican and I'll show you a failed republican
presidential candidate.

Republicans have been the war-party for at least all of the 20th century and
the 21st so far.

------
carsongross
Seriously. If Ron Paul had an ounce of integrity, he'd be against the wars.

Oh wait.

